# ?

## KocmosMars

?                .

----------


## mvf

-  ?  -  .

----------


## KocmosMars

> -  ?  -  .


       () ,      :       .

----------


## mvf

...     .

----------


## KocmosMars

> ...


    .      :       .

    :                  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> ?


. 
.     ?          ,     ?    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     ?


   ,   ,    ?
 , , ,      ,    ,        .    -       .

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,   ,    ?
>  , , ,      ,    ,        .    -       .


"      ".       .  ,        ,      .    ,           .

----------


## ZZZhanna

21  2013 . N -20-3/96@


    ,
    -




> [13]
>     , 	 ,     ,    ,       .
> 
> ,   ,    .
>  ,    ,  ,  ,  () ,         ( [10]),       [10]           ...   .
>  ,    ,  ,    -          (  [8]),              ...   .
>                ,        , , [13]   , ...     .

----------

http://www.buh.ru/articles/documents...#briefly_32387

----------


## ZZZhanna

:



> [13]
>     , 
>  ,     ,    **,       .
> ,   ,    .
>  ,    ,  ,         ( [15]),            ...   .
>                ,        , , [18]   , ...     .

----------


## KocmosMars

<, ,       ,                ,     .>

   ,        ?

    .     ,      ,     .   .    ?

----------


## mvf

> ,        ?


    -    .

----------

> ,        ?


              ,  - 

 -   " "

----------


## KocmosMars

> -   " "


        ?                     .

----------

*KocmosMars*,  ,       .    ,     " "

----------


## KocmosMars

> KocmosMars,  ,       .    ,     " "


   ?

----------

,  .  -12

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,  .  -12


 :Embarrassment:     .

----------

" "  ,   " .."

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


, ,    .
  ,  ,  .

----------

.    . ,  ,     .   .
,    ... - ,      ,   ( ,  )  .

----------


## KocmosMars

> .


     ?       .

         .     . .           .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   ( ,  )


 ,      ,     - ?

  - ,   "....." -    - ,      - ,       ..
..          ,     . .

   -   ...

----------


## KocmosMars

.                ?

----------

> ,      ,     -


   ? :Smilie: 



> .


    ,  -   .



> "....." -    - ,      - ,       ..


    .   ,      ,         .      ".....",      .

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,  -   .


.   ,     ,      ?

----------

> .   ,     ,      ?


.    .   ,  .

----------


## KocmosMars

> .    .   ,  .


     . .      .
          ,      ?

----------

> ,


          ?
   ,    ?
 -     .          ,      .   ,        .

----------


## KocmosMars

> ?


   .



> ,    ?


       .       .



> -     .          ,      .   ,        .


    .           (      ).

----------

> .





> 


 -   .



> .       .


  .

----------


## KocmosMars

> -   .
> 
>   .


      .        .     ,     ?

----------

1  -     -11      30.10.97  71
   ,   .

----------

> 1  -     -11      30.10.97  71
>    ,   .


        18 (      )        ( )  .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

.       ,   : "      ..."

----------


## THE Chilly

,      2 ,      .  .
      ,    ,           1 ,             !!!                        ,            !!!

----------

> .       ,   : "      ..."


      18 (      ), 
      ,   ,       ?!

----------


## titova-tlt

> ?
>    ,    ?
>  -     .          ,      .   ,        .


     .     -12,   / -   .        .     -   .    .

    .-       .-           1.

----------

> -12,  .


 



> 


     ? -        ,       .  ,        ""   /  -12

----------

> ?                .


    .       .  2 .        .         10      ,  13     "   "  1      .

----------

